# Creative Zen Vision:M not charging



## Voyager (9 Feb 2008)

I bought my husband a 30gb Creative Zen Vision:M for his birthday (at his request!) 2 years ago. It has remained in the box ever since so i decided to take it out and get it going myself (I hate waste!).

Anyway my problem is it won't charge via the supplied usb. I purchased a separate mains charger. I left it plugged in for a few days but still nothing. 

I understand that if the battery is completely flat for a long period that it might need to be replaced. I called Creative who confirm this _may _be the problem but wouldn't be sure until i send it to them. The cost of replacing the battery is €55 which would have to be paid in advance by credit card but if this isn't the problem i'm sure the cost would increase. Obviously it's now outside the warranty period.

My question is has anyone experienced a similar problem and found a less expensive method of repair.

Many Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2008)

Are you sure that the device did not ship with plastic tabs that isolate the battery from the contacts inside and which need to be removed before charging/use?

Do you have an external power supply and, if so, does the device work OK with that connected? If not then the device itself may well be faulty.


----------



## Voyager (9 Feb 2008)

Yeah, I've tried a mains charger but no luck. There's no plastic tabs either. You can't open it to check but there's also no mention of them in the user manual.

The only other thing I can think of is that the usb charger that comes with it and the mains charger I bought do not connect directly to the player but rather through an adaptor supplied with it. If this is faulty then that may be the problem. Does anyone know if they're easy to source. i don't even know anyone with one of these or else I could just borrow one to check - before I throw good money after bad.


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2008)

Did you load the software that came with the player onto your PC?  I've got a Creative Zen which won't charge via USB unless I've got the creative software loaded.    I loaded the software on my home PC but not on my work one so can only charge from USB at home.


----------



## Voyager (9 Feb 2008)

Yes, all software loaded on my PC. I checked for updates via their website as it's been in the box so long. There's one firmware update but I can't do it as the computer says that the player is not connected to the pc when it is.


----------



## damomac (11 Feb 2008)

Hi Voyager. It looks like going back to Creative is the only option here. I also have a Zen Vision:M but have experienced no problems with it. I use it once a month or so.


----------



## Yeager (11 Feb 2008)

I have a Vison M and it has given me nothing but trouble since the day i bought it. Screen has finally packed it in, its got lines going down through it and really annoying. It was bought from new and never dropped got wet or man handled in any way. Its currently been retired to the shelf for the past few months. Creative didnt want to hear about it to be honest. 

I have a plug in charger and the USB one if you want the lone of the adapter tingy for plugging it in to verify if it works etc pm me and ill post it to you. Not using mine at the moment. Either that or call into a store that sels them and they have one lying around that they may let you trial yours on to see if it takes a charge.

Wish i gotten an ipod from word go.


----------



## Masterjee (16 Mar 2008)

Hi, I've had the same thing and perhaps these two links will help:
http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/2006/02/how-to-disassemble-the-creative-zen-vision-m.php
this shows how to take the zen apart. and this will show you where to get a replacement battery:

[broken link removed]

Now, I'm not part of either site but the battery cost me about £8 so it'd worth a try.
Shanks


----------



## foocy (21 Nov 2008)

Good!
I was impressed!
Thanks.....


----------



## Butter (12 Dec 2008)

My Creative Zen Vision M is no longer charging.  I have been using a mains charger but it just isn't working.  Could the docking port be damaged and if it is can it be replaced?  Any tips would be welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## schmile (14 Dec 2008)

Is there a blue flashing light. I got a vision m a few years ago and have since sold it on but I got really worried when it wouldnt charge. Turns out if it completely dead it won't charge through pc only through the mains wall charger (which I got with my v - m) 
I hated the vision m and thankfully got rid of it for more than I paid and went back to an ipod. Creative are impossible to deal with but if you want you could give them a try.


----------

